# Has anybody ever worked on the 934 operating boxcar?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Have a 934 operating boxcar. This is the car that the guy throws out the baggage. My problem is that the door opens fine but the guy does not come towards the door to throw
out the baggage. I assume there is only one coil in the the car which is working fine as 
witnessed by the door openning. Looking inside it appears the arm to the guy must be disconnected from underneath the coil. When I manually bring the guy to the door and let it
go it does spring back OK. Anybody ever worked on this problem? Thanks in advance.Larry:dunno:


typing error: ment to say 974 opps!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe the guy is retired, and tired of throwing out the stuff. Sorry, had to say it,lol.. I don't have any info I could share with you as I have never worked on one of these.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Took it apart; being very careful as arm to the door stays attached to the door as body is pulled from
the frame. Found a wire in the way in the back of car where "fingers" interlock to pull door
and make the man come out. Rerouted the wire and oiled everything and now it works perfect. Case closed. Larry

P.S. The accessory works fine with DC; since I power all my tracks with the #16 Rectiformers.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad to hear the happy ending. I have a couple of these that wil need some work someday when I reach them on my "miles long" project list. Good tip to know...of course by the time I get them, I'll forget it.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

OK; the car is done; now to work on the 770 loading platform. This is strange duck;can't
see how the "baggage" should slid into the car; ramp not steep enough. Is the key here
for the guy to give enough of a push to let it "fly" into the car. Does anybody have one of
these; how does yours work?? Larry:dunno:

P.S. When I try mine the baggage does not go all the way into the car. Is this a "hit and miss"
type of accessory??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

When the guy gives it a push, it goes like a shot so be sure your boxcar receiving the package is aligned properly with the door open. He's been known to miss also...


----------

